# Long Beans



## *amy* (Sep 1, 2008)

Tell me everything you know about Long Beans. Not long ago, Robo mentioned them in a post & I wanted to ask how they are prepared & if the taste is similar to green beans. Have done a google & recall they are also called yard long beans & chinese green beans. Also - can I find them in the supermarket (rather than an Asian market), any specific time of year they are available? Thought they might be stir fried. Any great recipes from your personal collection? Wanted to give them a try for awhile. TIA


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 1, 2008)

Most Chinese vegetables are hard to find in US supermarkets.  Even most Chinese restaurants don't use authentic Chinese vegetables.  String beans or haricot verts substitute well for long beans, which are a little sweeter than our variety. Asian markets may carry them in season (California especially) That's all I know...can anyone else add any info??


----------



## babetoo (Sep 1, 2008)

i have gotten them at our local farmers market.                                                                                    babe


----------



## Constance (Sep 1, 2008)

The long beans I ate once were stringy and tough.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for the info, Robo & Babe.  Hopefully I can find them at the supermarket, or a new Asian market I discovered,  Read they are grown in warm climates like California, and at their peak in the Fall.  Looking forward to trying a new recipe I discovered. Thanks, again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 3, 2008)

America's Test Kitchen has a recipe for Chinese long beans with ground pork and chiles - sounds pretty good.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 3, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> America's Test Kitchen has a recipe for Chinese long beans with ground pork and chiles - sounds pretty good.


 
Thanks GG. Not a fan of hot stuff. Like the fact that they are sweet & tender, & can even be eaten raw or dry fried. Can't wait to munch on an 18" loooong bean. But, thanks for thinking of me.  Will share the link, when I can locate it again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 3, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Thanks GG. Not a fan of hot stuff. Like the fact that they are sweet & tender, & can even be eaten raw or dry fried. Can't wait to munch on an 18" loooong bean. But, thanks for thinking of me.  Will share the link, when I can locate it again.



You could always replace the hot chiles with bell peppers - get the flavor without the heat


----------



## *amy* (Sep 3, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> You could always replace the hot chiles with bell peppers - get the flavor without the heat


 
Thanks, GG. May use your suggestion/idea for this one (& add in shrimp) 

Spicy Stir-fried Chinese Longbeans with Peanuts

Another trick up my sleeve, is to go back to the Asian restaurant I discovered & take out their roasted pig, since I've never tried it before. And, wow did it ever look juicy/succulent. Or, p/u their roasted duck, and add it to the 'mix' - a semi-homemade dish.

Here's a pic & some more info:

Image:Long_beans.jpg 

Yardlong bean


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe try Whole Foods? I've seen those stacked just like that before.....some where. 

I like fresh string beans too, right off the vine.  There's an Asian supermarket near me, do you have one close to you?


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 3, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> You could always replace the hot chiles with bell peppers - get the flavor without the heat



I wouldn't use bell peppers, different flavor.  You could use Pablano peppers which are very mild but without that overpowering flavor of bell peppers.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 3, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Maybe try Whole Foods? I've seen those stacked just like that before.....some where.
> 
> I like fresh string beans too, right off the vine. There's an Asian supermarket near me, do you have one close to you?


 
Whole Foods! Yesiree. And a Trader Joes. There's one closer than the Asian market. Thank you.


----------

